# whisker biscuit



## huntermatt (Jul 3, 2005)

what is everybodys opionon on the whisker biscuit. My new bow comes with one, but will change to a drop away. just your thoughts.


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

I love mine for spot and stalk hunting, or any hunting for that matter. I have had the QAD, Limbdriver, Alpine, and several other dropaways but keep coming back to the ole WB for hunting setups.


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Same as above! great hunting rest with little to no complaints! Ive used dropaways and keep coming back to my biscuit.


----------



## GEORGEASUDA (Mar 2, 2011)

If you hunt, it is a MUST have. I have one on my current bow, and past three. No issues. I'm sure all of the hipe about the drop away rests has some merit, but I practise all the time out as far as 70 yards, and I love the bisquit. Just my opinion.


----------



## white4 (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the wb and Ithink I will be going back to it.I switched to a drop away but mainly hunt and never have to worry about them.


----------



## farmer rick (Feb 25, 2011)

Whisker biscuit best rest for hunting. No moving parts to mess up. Works in cold late season hunting.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

I love the biscuit I think its the best hunting rest and if you shoot 2 inch blazers the fletchings dont get messed up at all.


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

I've had drop aways, if you shoot enough, they will fail. You just better hope it is not when it counts. Wb on my bows, now...


----------



## bigalerickson (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't picked up my bow since the 90's until two weeks ago when I got it back from Uncle who had it since 2001. First thing I saw when I walked into my local archery shop was the whisker biscuit. It seems like such a simple tech, and you think the whiskers would affect flight. I was never as accurate with my old fall away rest than I was the day I bolted this on. Oh, and the arrows never, ever fall out of place. I would give it a few days at the range before you swap it out, you may just be blown away with its simplicity and functionality. best, Alex


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine works everytime


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Best rest ever. Drop away rests suck in comparison.


----------



## Lorin (Feb 17, 2006)

I have swapped my biscuit on to each of my bows when upgrading. No regrets here, used for hunting and ocassional target practice.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Drop aways suck in comparison? Shoot a QAD Ultra HD, then do your comparison.


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

if you just hunt shoot a wb but there is no way you will be as accurate as a well set up drop away but you all are right they are more prone to failure


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Whisker Biscuit for me.No plans to change.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

seiowabow said:


> Drop aways suck in comparison? Shoot a QAD Ultra HD, then do your comparison.


No complaints other than a little noisy with my QAD , but like others on here , biscuit is back on my new bow for good , absolutely no difference in accuracy between the two for me ( practice out to 60 yds with broadheads ) and no moving parts with the biscuit


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

seiowabow said:


> Drop aways suck in comparison? Shoot a QAD Ultra HD, then do your comparison.


agreed!! proven fact that fall aways are more accurate, than the Whisker Biscuit!! bar none!! any rest that comes in contact with the arrow, will affect accuracy. Whisker Biscuit is a great concept, but I'll stick with the fall away rests. My QAD Ultra-Pro is full containment, so I'm not worried about the arrow going anywhere. I never seen pros use a Whisker Biscuit rest in competition. All of them use drop aways!!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Washi said:


> Best rest ever. Drop away rests suck in comparison.


apparently you never had a good one on your bow, or you don't know how to set one up correctly!!


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

bownero said:


> apparently you never had a good one on your bow, or you don't know how to set one up correctly!!


I've had a few different ones on my bows. They just aren't as consistent over the long haul. I can just set the biscuit and leave it alone. I can out shoot most anyone I know using the biscuit. Anyone that can shoot better than me is because they are better, not their rest.
The drop away I liked the most was a Muzzy Zero Effect.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

bownero said:


> agreed!! proven fact that fall aways are more accurate, than the Whisker Biscuit!! bar none!! any rest that comes in contact with the arrow, will affect accuracy. Whisker Biscuit is a great concept, but I'll stick with the fall away rests. My QAD Ultra-Pro is full containment, so I'm not worried about the arrow going anywhere. I never seen pros use a Whisker Biscuit rest in competition. All of them use drop aways!!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I have seen little effect on accuracy with the WB, however shooting through a chrono is a different story.


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Speed loss is minimal, as shown through tests, for the WB. For stalk and spot the WB is a preferred choice (my opinion).


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

seiowabow said:


> I have seen little effect on accuracy with the WB, however shooting through a chrono is a different story.


Can only speak from my personal experiences , 3 fps difference QAD vs WB , and absolutely no difference in accuracy , small amt of noise w/QAD , no sound w/WB , thats what I have seen with 2 different bow/arrow set ups ( 737 Hoyt & BT Allegiance , Maxima-Blazer vanes , expandables , slick tricks , & Stingers ) both bows with either rest shoots into a 4 " circle at 60 yds with broadheads or field points which is as well as I can shoot


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i love the wb great little rest as far as the chrono goes your oly loss in speed is 3 fps drop aways have moving parts and make sound try the wb before you switch you just may be surprised


----------



## stinger13 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been using the WB since they first came out. I got tired of arrows falling of the rest at the most inconvenient time changed to the WB and have never looked back.


----------



## WoodyAward (Mar 31, 2011)

I have been using a WB for years as well. They are great rests. They do have one flaw that I have found and is the reason I just switched to a QAD. They are only for part time use. I shoot indoor 300 and hunt with the same bow. If you shoot often and I do, at least 300-400 arrows every week the WB will destroy your vanes. Even the 2" Blazer style will start to have issues after a 1000 shots or so (3 wks). It just depends on how you use it they can be good or bad.


----------



## huntermatt (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks so much for all your thoughts. They definetly helped
everybody is awesome
thanks 
Matt


----------



## cotton22 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll stick with the fall away rests. My QAD Ultra-Pro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

